# Fishing Line Question



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have 4 good old reels that are like new. I want to use them just to freak out the young experts. I need line and don’t know what to buy. These are old casting reels and if you use mono on them it won’t be long before level wind has groove cut in it. I need a braid like 12 to 20lb test that has no Kevlar or similar material that will saw into brass. Anyone familiar with these lines?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

What about Dacron?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

s.a.m said:


> What about Dacron?


I don’t know, that’s why I’m asking. All the old braid was cotton/ linen ??. When these super lines came out most of the reels had insets in plastic carriers on level wind anyway. Rod eyes were not all advanced and line would saw through guides on low end rods.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Braided Dacron was one of the first braided fishing lines available. It is made by braiding polyester together and was used well before monofilament line was around. 
This is what I found on a search for Dacron


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

In my opinion braided line would be more likely to cut into metal than mono.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mickey said:


> In my opinion braided line would be more likely to cut into metal than mono.


Keep your day job. They had nothing but braided line in old days. When mono came out in 40s it was spooled up on the old casting reels of the day and with very much use would saw into level wind guide. Many of the cheap spinning reels and spin casters had same problem with mono cutting into them.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Keep your day job. They had nothing but braided line in old days. When mono came out in 40s it was spooled up on the old casting reels of the day and with very much use would saw into level wind guide. Many of the cheap spinning reels and spin casters had same problem with mono cutting into them.


I'm retired, thank you and excuse my ignorance.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Idk but if mono cuts into your reel......might be time to step into the 21 century with your gear. Forget about freaking out all those young whippersnappers. I'm not familiar with any current braid that wouldn't do more damage. Maybe Berkley nanofil, idk never used it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

poncho 79 said:


> Idk but if mono cuts into your reel......might be time to step into the 21 century with your gear. Forget about freaking out all those young whippersnappers. I'm not familiar with any current braid that wouldn't do more damage. Maybe Berkley nanofil, idk never used it.


That’s not the point I have some old reels, free spools that are like new that I what to use. I have about 30 or so Ambassadors and a few others. Not at loss for equipment.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dad never had issues with his using mono that I knew of , used for trolling


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> That’s not the point I have some old reels, free spools that are like new that I what to use. I have about 30 or so Ambassadors and a few others. Not at loss for equipment.


Well then good luck finding what you want. There's a reason things change and advance. Many times it's for the better. Now a days you don't have to worry about line cutting into your reel. They still make Dacron use it. Or keep trying different braids. I know you want to use them but it seems time has passed those old reels by. Keep in mind, mechanical things break and wear out with time and use. You end up wearing a groove in your line guide, can you find another? If those old reels break or wear, where are you going to find parts for them? Just some things to consider. It's like putting a restored 60 year old car back on the road. Great! But there's always a chance you get into an accident. Now find parts and a shop that will work on it. Sorry but just don't see the point. Give me my new Shimanos or Daiwas any day. Good luck to you! Hope it works out


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

poncho 79 said:


> Well then good luck finding what you want. There's a reason things change and advance. Many times it's for the better. Now a days you don't have to worry about line cutting into your reel. They still make Dacron use it. Or keep trying different braids. I know you want to use them but it seems time has passed those old reels by. Keep in mind, mechanical things break and wear out with time and use. You end up wearing a groove in your line guide, can you find another? If those old reels break or wear, where are you going to find parts for them? Just some things to consider. It's like putting a restored 60 year old car back on the road. Great! But there's always a chance you get into an accident. Now find parts and a shop that will work on it. Sorry but just don't see the point. Give me my new Shimanos or Daiwas any day. Good luck to you! Hope it works out


Not looking for opinions on reels. I have parts for antique reels and a collection of about 180. Had over 300 but have been selling them off. Repaired reels for 30yrs. Just sold out my parts for present reels a year ago. But thanks for explaining to me all about reels always like to hear from experts.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> Not looking for opinions on reels. I have parts for antique reels and a collection of about 180. Had over 300 but have been selling them off. Repaired reels for 30yrs. Just sold out my parts for present reels a year ago. But thanks for explaining to me all about reels always like to hear from experts.


I am an expert thanks for noticing!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

With 30 plus reels looks like trial and error, till you find something (line) that works to your satisfaction , seems you should already know what worked in the past ?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> With 30 plus reels looks like trial and error, till you find something (line) that works to your satisfaction , seems you should already know what worked in the past ?


It’s exasperating. My question was if anybody knew what kind of line available today would work on the old reels without damaging them. I have no problem with my modern reels. I make it policy not to interject myself into things I don’t know about. Some have no problem doing this. I know practically nothing about the abrasive qualities of the new products. I do know that when Fire Line came out that there were a lot of rods that had grooves cut in guides and tip.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

I think it started when you told Mickey to keep his day job. You may know him and was joking couldn't tell. So it seems you came off as a smart ass and ruffled some feathers. I get what you are trying to do and want to do, just don't know if it's possible. I think that's what we all are saying. They don't make a braid, that I'm aware of, for old reels that are sensitive to mono grooving. That's not in their build criteria now as rods and reels have improved and adapted.There may be something out there but I think it may be trial and error for you. The braid will have to be smooth slick and round. There's just not many people on here that have gone through what you want exactly. Not many have experience with a reel that will groove with mono. So its going to be hard to get an answer. And yes just like you, I repair reels too. So look at nanofil, spiderwire stealth ( has a coating), and maybe the new fireline crytal ultra 8.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think mono is going to be less damaging to your equipment than any of the braided line manufactured now days. You could always search ebay and find vintage line that matches the period of your reel.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

poncho 79 said:


> I think it started when you told Mickey to keep his day job. You may know him and was joking couldn't tell. So it seems you came off as a smart ass and ruffled some feathers. I get what you are trying to do and want to do, just don't know if it's possible. I think that's what we all are saying. They don't make a braid, that I'm aware of, for old reels that are sensitive to mono grooving. That's not in their build criteria now as rods and reels have improved and adapted.There may be something out there but I think it may be trial and error for you. The braid will have to be smooth slick and round. There's just not many people on here that have gone through what you want exactly. Not many have experience with a reel that will groove with mono. So its going to be hard to get an answer. And yes just like you, I repair reels too. So look at nanofil, spiderwire stealth ( has a coating), and maybe the new fireline crytal ultra 8.


Thanks Poncho. You are 100% correct. He doesn't know me.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I love it when old people politely argue. It makes my day. You are all quite the gentlemen.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

For what it's worth, I just googled Vintage Braided Fishing Line and there are a number of spools of vintage nylon, dacron and silk lines for sale. The modern braids I am aware of would likely cut into your Vintage Gear.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Backer line for a fly reel may be what you are looking for. If it wasn't for the diameter then lead core is another option.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> I love it when old people politely argue. It makes my day. You are all quite the gentlemen.


If I said what I really wanted to I would have been kicked off this forum. Mickey didn't deserve that. He said nothing out of line and was just trying to help. This guy is a pompous know it all smart ass. If he really repaired reels for 30 years then he should know about today's lines and what they can do.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've never had an issue with mono or florocarbon line digging into guides. Braid on the other hand I have had ruin some equipment. Stay away from any and all stren lines. I'm a fan of P-Line for just about any line choices except their super slick coated braid. Suffix makes a very good braid and i still like trilene mono xl


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

poncho 79 said:


> If I said what I really wanted to I would have been kicked off this forum. Mickey didn't deserve that. He said nothing out of line and was just trying to help. This guy is a pompous know it all smart ass. If he really repaired reels for 30 years then he should know about today's lines and what they can do.


Like I said, politely argued! great job with civility.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i think ya take those old reels you say you just got and put them in a burlap sack and tie a rope to them and try them as an anchor....next time you ask for advice and help maybe you shouldnt act like a jacka$$ to people who are just trying to answer your question and HELP you out...and if you are such an expert and have been repairing reels for over 30 years then you shouldnt need to ask this question now should ya...
good luck to ya


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i appologize to the moderators and everyone else that tried to help on this post


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

have never used this but saw it on the shelf the other day. Would make sense that the teflon coating might keep from cutting into reel materials thar are not space age ceramics and such:

Made for situations when you need highly visible line, the yellow color excels during finesse techniques making it much easier to detect strikes. Constructed with a tight 8-fiber weave, the *P-Line TCB 8 Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line*features a cutting-edge Dupont Teflon coating that gives it the smoothest surface of any braid on the market. Delivering advanced performance, the P-Line TCB 8 Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line flies through guides to give anglers more accuracy and more distance on casts.
In addition, the smooth surface of the P-Line TCB 8 Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line won’t dig into the spool on hook sets, so the cast after your catch is just as fluid as the first of the day. Offering increased strength as well, the 8-fiber weave gives the P-Line TCB 8 Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line the muscle to stand-up to the largest predators.
Ideal for fishing around prickly vegetation and crag-like lake floors, the P-Line TCB 8 Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line features an increased abrasion resistance that makes it feel right at home in the toughest environments. Offering everything that an angler wants out of a braid, the P-Line TCB Teflon Coated 8-Carrier Braided Line is sure to become a staple in bass boats everywhere.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

This stuff is the best I have found.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

